# Any Revit Users? I'm learning...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not bad for my first bigger project....

Real pic:











Rendered (from revit) pics:



















We dont leave landscape on our drawings, for our purposes it's not needed, so I just sorta slapped these on there... they look a little scragly but it works for quick and dirty purposes.


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

We use revit almost exclusively where I work. I learned a fair amount about revit in school which I finished a little over a year ago and have been using it since


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another project

Working on another building...

Still have a ways to go but, getting close... Some of these are screen shots, some are renderings... 

Pretty much everything you see I custom modeled from scratch... Including windows, doors, awnings, the big bow window, the whole front door assembly... The front door piece took me a while, because I had to draw every part from nothing basically. The columns, the door, the side lights, all the trim, the fancy top and molding... the only thing I didnt model were the porch columns... I just dont have time for that kind of detail So I found some online already done. Anyway... here ya go:


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like some nice modelling work. 

I am trying to build up my skills in building families like that. Getting those types of things to look how you want them to takes a fair chunk of time


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks. And yes it does... lol. Some things are just easier to model in place, but others it best to create a new family, then just load it in. I've pretty much got the original part of the house done (exterior) so now its time to start adding the addition off the back. Then start on interior.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Finished this one today...



















Dog houses and flue vent added this morning to finish off the exterior... also finished up all interior walls this morning. But forgot to turn the grass back on before I rendered it... lol oh well. You get the picture anyway


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filled in area under the stairs and added the ramp. I had forgotten the ramp so this should be %100 complete.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

& one more of the rear after I added dog houses & flue


----------

